# Anzahl der Codezeilen in Eclipse rausfinden



## Nimlot (29. Jul 2008)

Weiß jemand, ob es eine einfache und schnelle Möglichkeit gibt, die Anzahl der Codezeilen in Eclipse für ein Projekt anzuzeigen?


----------



## tfa (29. Jul 2008)

http://metrics.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Nimlot (30. Jul 2008)

Danke für den Tipp!
Das sieht schonmal sehr interessant aus wenn auch etwas überdimensioniert, dafür dass ich nur die Anzahl der Codezeilen brauch.


----------

